# American Royal



## kickassbbq (Sep 24, 2007)

I just received my paperwork from the American Royal Association for Judging the Royal.  
See ya all there.
PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!  And gonna eat some good Q, too.
Smoke On!!!!!!


----------



## DaleP (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome! That would be allright. Take lots of pics.


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations, I wasn't aware that you judged KCBS contests. Are you judging both contests and how much did you have to pay for your seat.


----------

